# Who's been fishing lately?



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody been doing much fishing this summer? I've fished a TON, caught a lot of bass, but not many above 14". Here's my best one of the summer so far, doesn't look it in the picture, but it was a 16 or 17 incher and probably right around 2#.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Since we lost our hunting camp (still dissappointed about it) my dad and I have been doing more and more bass fishing and I have always loved to bass fish but usually the best time to bass fish down here is during turkey season and I have always chosen turkey hunting over bass fishing. I've caught some nice bass over the summer, most keeping under the 3# mark but I went to Lake Ufaula which is in Alabama for a few days while camping with my grandparents and the biggest I caught was about 5# and my grandfather and his pastor caught some pretty nice 8#ers and every decent bass we caught we took back to camp and ffried them all up for dinner one night. The majority of the bass I caught there were over 3# but in my town where I fish alot I haven't been catching any over 2# although we do occasionally catch a pretty good sized bass. This year I've caught more bass of of a june bug colored rubber worm and caught more off of a torpedo top water (probably not called a torpedo but they have a rounded mouth with multiple hooks) than I ever have before. I don't have any pics but maybe I will if I catch a really nice one in my book.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Me and one of my buddys go wading the creek alot. we've caught some pretty good brim. He caught a 9 pound bass outta his lake.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

ive been fishin almost everyday for the last 3 weeks and caught a ton of freshwater fish the biggest bass so far is about 6 pounds


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

been to the river a lot this year
biggest thing i have snaged this year is a 24lb carp:thumbs_up
biggest thing i have caught on line and hook is a 3 lb flathead:embara:


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been fishing a good bit, two biggest were 15 and 16 inch large mouths, a ton of smaller fish.


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I done some fishing on my pond while it was cooler and caught several 5 to 6 lb. bass last week buddy of mine hooked a 7.5 lbs and died right after he got it out of the water..It has been to hot and water is hot. I think the bass run out oxygen and died... I'm 99.5 % catch and release. I do keep 3 or 4 fish around 2 to 3 lbs and eat them once in a while.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

same here, I generally don't keep the fish I catch, unless it's one worth mounting or if we are wanting to have a fish fry.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've hit a creek close to home with the flyrod a couple times this week. Yesterday lost what would have been my biggest smallmouth ever and my biggest bass of the year. He would have gone high 2s low 3s. It was a heartbreaker. Did manage to land a few though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I been out some, caught a couple 5lb bass and some nice walleye


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

never believed in fly fishing 
then i bough a rod in good conition at a yard sale for a dollar
learned on it and it is a lot more fun than i expected
catching some little bass at my pond but all that is in there is little ones
way too overpopulated but we have ben workin on that


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yeah and rory
what are you using for flies
it is hard to fly fishing stuff around here let alone bass and panfish
thought about making my own
know anything about it


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know anything really. I caught some on little simple flies I tied, and I caught some on ones I bought. I just tie them with a black and white feather wrapped around the shank of the hook. That worked pretty good. But if you look in the second picture you can see the fly I was using on that fish, the panfish and bass seemed to love that one. Also I had a popper on for a while, the bass didn't want it but I couldn't keep the panfish off of it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bowboy,

If you tie up soe dry flies, you should get a good shot at panfish... 

If your ever in central MN, let me know and we'll get out fishing sometime


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ive been fishing like a mad man for trout!! have caught quite a few! sorry no pictures i use a float tube and i dont take my phone with me!!
but today im going to go float tube newport beach harbor hopefully catch some spotted bass and some halibut!!! ill try to take some pictures


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

havnt done like any fishing this year. the only time i actually went fishing i caught a nice size walleye. but after that day i havnt found time to go out.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Bowboy,
> 
> If you tie up soe dry flies, you should get a good shot at panfish...
> 
> If your ever in central MN, let me know and we'll get out fishing sometime


man i wish i would have checked this a couple days 
i went up to mason city for a bbq competition with one of my friends 
they had a good sized creek going all the way around the place that was stacked with sunnies and some good sized rock bass
wouldnt have ben to much more of a drive up there


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive tied some with a vise that i built out of an exactoknife handle
made some topwater plugs with factory ear plugs 
very simple to make and barely hit the water and the bass at my place take off with it

Anybody tried fly fishing for carp?
they say it can be done but i dont think my dinky little light weight rod wil take it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bowboy,

Carp fight hard but don't let that deter you from fishing for them. It all comes down the the fisherman and how he fights the fish. This past summer I caught a 50lb king salmon on my 8wt flyrod with a 6lb leader


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Bowboy,
> 
> Carp fight hard but don't let that deter you from fishing for them. It all comes down the the fisherman and how he fights the fish. This past summer I caught a 50lb king salmon on my 8wt flyrod with a 6lb leader


now see there are a couple types of fishing we do around here 
for fun we have took ultralights to the river and landed 8lb cats on them
on the other hand when we snag for carp
super heavy rod with viurtualy no flex with 60lb power pro
yeah it is fun to snag but the most fun ive ever had fighting a fish is when we took the ultralights to the river

and part of the problem fly fishing for carp is the best place to go is covered in trees with verry little room to work a fly rod


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got back from Miami/The Keys.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

*Carpin' on Fly*

Bow boy this is just for you bro... this is last weekend, out with the wifey getting after the carp on the fly rod.

This was the wifes first carp on fly









This was my big ole' boy for the day at 14lb on the boga grip.









Getting ready to leave now to head to the lake with a buddy of mine to chase some muskies on the fly.... three hook ups so far but none to hand yet in 4 yrs of fishing for them with no other tackle than a fly rod.

So glad to see you guys talking about fly fishing I have been at it since I was 8 (now 28) and am now a commercial tier and practically live to fly fish, not picking up terminal gear for about 6yrs now. If you have any tying questions please PM me and I'll help you out.

Steve


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

I live in michigan and so far ive cought 3 largemouth bass over 5 pounds in the lake behind my house this year..i went up to manistee for a week and cought some salmon on lake michigan. Fishing in the manistee river I also cought two channel catfish weighing about 8 pounds each and a flathead wieghing about 14 lbs. I cought 3 smallmouth bass all under 16 inches but had one snap me off at the boat that looked about 5 lbs. 20 inches. i cought over 20 suckers in the river as well. all in all was a good trip. Anyone besides me getting to anxious for bowseason??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

rory,

you get to eat any of that mahi mahi? had some when i was in hawaii and it was the best fish i have ever eaten.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

N7709K said:


> rory,
> 
> you get to eat any of that mahi mahi? had some when i was in hawaii and it was the best fish i have ever eaten.


How could I not eat it lol. It's great pretty much any way you cook it.


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

i caught two 4lbers on a private pond and a 3 pounder


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey bro congrats on the dolfin aka mahi mahi, plus i seen a couple bulls in there!
those are little ones though lol those are fun to spear fish
and those spiney lobster are amazing to eat! i catch those here off the california coast every winter!
but once again congrats


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

spflugradt said:


> Bow boy this is just for you bro... this is last weekend, out with the wifey getting after the carp on the fly rod.
> 
> This was the wifes first carp on fly
> 
> ...


what weight of rod do you guys use?
Nice fish by the way!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

4# i caught a few weeks ago the big fish on rod and reel this year


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

went out salmon fishing today... lots of fun


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Did some more last night. Caught a couple. Missed a couple better ones.
Fish one








Fish two


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Headed out tomorrow and Thursday to tag fish for a derby, gonna be fun


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Did some more last night. Caught a couple. Missed a couple better ones.
> Fish one
> 
> 
> ...


three questions 
is that a private pond or a lake 
what size is it
and are they overpopulated


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> three questions
> is that a private pond or a lake
> what size is it
> and are they overpopulated



It's private but it gets some pressure. It's 1-2 acres, not really sure. Yes I'd say they probably are overpopulated in there. We haven't taken many out of it in the last couple years, we've focused all of our efforts on a different one. This one has still had some toads pulled out of it this summer though.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ain't been all summer except during 1st part of april.


----------



## chunkz159 (Jul 29, 2010)

the day after the big storms this year in minnesota the SLAB crappies are feeding in about 6 to 8 feet and the smallmouth are the same here


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got a couple salmon today... spent the boat ride home cleaning fish


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

your in the wrong fish catfishing is the way to go i caught a 56lb blue a few weeks ago


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> It's private but it gets some pressure. It's 1-2 acres, not really sure. Yes I'd say they probably are overpopulated in there. We haven't taken many out of it in the last couple years, we've focused all of our efforts on a different one. This one has still had some toads pulled out of it this summer though.


i was wondering if they were overpopulated because there eyes are a little large
i know of a pond that has literaly thousands of black crappie and there eyes are too big for there boddies


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

jbpf4l said:


> your in the wrong fish catfishing is the way to go i caught a 56lb blue a few weeks ago


wow...thats the stuff i lie awake dreaming about at night
my cousin caught a 45lb flathead 3 weeks ago
we cant realy fish right now 
we got water everywhere... just tearin whats left of the crop we have out


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

salmon charter on lake michigan. biggest catch of the day was mine, snapped line on bigger one


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

ive been fishing for trout almost all season here in wisconsin. trying to use fly tackle but stream bank are too thick most of the time. heres some good brookies me and a friend caught on our last trip.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

MTranberg said:


> ive been fishing for trout almost all season here in wisconsin. trying to use fly tackle but stream bank are too thick most of the time. heres some good brookies me and a friend caught on our last trip.


where do you live in WI?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice brookies in WI,

That a chinook from MI?


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

MTranberg said:


> ive been fishing for trout almost all season here in wisconsin. trying to use fly tackle but stream bank are too thick most of the time. heres some good brookies me and a friend caught on our last trip.


Good Times Man!:cheers:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Nice brookies in WI,
> 
> That a chinook from MI?


yes it is, 17 lbs


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> where do you live in WI?


South-Western, Trempealeau Cty.


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

StraightShotSam said:


> Good Times Man!:cheers:


O ya very good times :darkbeer:


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

:hurt:


MTranberg said:


> O ya very good times :darkbeer:


 We gotta go on our year ending trip pretty soon.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

1. little brothers bass out of the local river.

2. and 3. and then some fish from my cali trip. nothing big at all but really fun none the less.


4. caught while we had some down time at work


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> 1. little brothers bass out of the local river.
> 
> 2. and 3. and then some fish from my cali trip. nothing big at all but really fun none the less.
> 
> ...


thats not a carp


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thats not a carp


haha my bad the carp pic didnt load with the others


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey MT I dont think many people realize how big those actually are for brookies..nice job! I make fishing poles for a job so ya I have been fishing a lot this summer!! Lake Huron, Lake Michigan, Traverse bays. Im definitely a big lake kind of kid. Pulled up some big kings, coho, and steel. Caught probably 20 smallies so far this summer and maybe 10 eyes. Lots of perch up to 1lb! Pretty much every great lakes fish lol! Also got to fish a private lake we have a cabin on and pulled up a 6lb large mouth. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

me and my budds caught 75 white bass the other day.


----------

